# Hello from New York



## asb002 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi, I'm Adam Baugher, a sophomore at Odyssey School, in Upstate NY. I've been doing lighting for my school since 8th grade, and I am currently a Senior Lighting Technician for our lighting group, Odyssey Lighting. We light various concerts, some assemblies, our annual musical, some dances, and other school functions. We also assist in the lighting of the annual Mrs. New York America pagaent. Another lighting tech told me about this site, and I've been browsing around for a little while now, and this will be my first post. See you all around the forums!


----------



## Radman (Dec 14, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow, sounds like you have alot of eqperience, i hope you can help us as we help you. welcome to CB


----------



## Sombra2 (Dec 14, 2004)

hi


----------



## avkid (Dec 14, 2004)

Well, hello and welcome to our little world, I am located roughly 180 miles South of you in Binghamton, New York. Your website is very nice, I just started mine up a couple months ago, it is located at: www.freewebs.com/mehstheatre


----------

